# My driftwood is alive....



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I got off work today and came to find my driftwood had a clear whitish film all over it, I have no clue what it is, anyone have any ideas? And if it will harm my poor platy's?

I don't know whether this belongs in equipment or water chemistry.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

well if it's not too much trouble, it can't not help


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Another


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Another


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

mould? or somthing?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

the same thing just happened to me WTF, I havent had any help yet









scrool down it's the white slime thread


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

its fungus prob, same thing happens when uneaten food is left around. I just vac'd my tank and it never came back...no more no more no more no more.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Looks almost like snail eggs before they grow big enough to see. Like slime right? That's what they looked like in my tank before they hatched.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow thats weird i have no clue


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

its fungus
add a pleco and he should take care of it. or you can take out the driftwood and scrub all the fungus off of it or boil it.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I already got the pleco, he's on it right now, so maybe soon he'll get it off. I don't have any expensive fish in there yet, so it's not a life or death thing, I'll just wait for him to do his job.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

have you had this piece of driftwood for some time, or did you just recently get it?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like semen....
















I'd remove the piece and clean it thoroughly... It might spread out to the gravel and other decor.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Fungus pal? don't worry just take it out and wash it off.Give your gravel a good vac and it should not come back. I have it a while ago.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

VOYAGERXP said:


> Fungus pal? don't worry just take it out and wash it off.Give your gravel a good vac and it should not come back. I have it a while ago.


That´s it...







!


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, I put it in my big sink, and filled it up with hot water, and now am pouring boiling water over it every few minutes. Last I looked, it still had the stuff on it. 
When I saw it, the first thing I thought was that it looked like sperm.


----------

